# [THEME CM9/CM10/AOKP] JellyBlueX [Updated 11/04/2012]



## mmapcpro (Sep 11, 2012)

This is my blue colored theme for CM9, CM10, and AOSP/AOKP based roms. I work on it daily, so updates will be frequent. Special thanks to Kroz for graphics and redirects help. His work is top notch, please visit his thread: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1873300

THIS APPLICATION THEMES OVER 600 APPS! PLEASE BE AWARE OF THE SIZE BEFORE PURCHASING 
Installation:
Download theme apk
Install package
Select in Theme Chooser
Click "Apply anyway" through the "Theme error" (missing assets, blah blah) warning
Reboot (This is important)
Enjoy
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IF USING XDA PREMIUM APP, GO INTO SETTINGS, AND SELECT "XDA FREE" STYLE.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Themed Features:
Power menu icons
Settings icons and buttons (works for all configurations)
Notifications pulldown
Popups
Animated notification icons
Dialer
Battery, signal, wifi icons
Most system apps (including calculator, wi-fi calling, etc
Tons of apps (including ADW, Rom Manager, Dropbox, Google apps, xda developers, etc)
Volume sliders
Notification power control
Tons more
Incoming call slider

Screenshots:
















































































***********************************************************************
*Download*: Google Play Store Download

V1.3 11/04/2012
- New tethering status icons
- Gmail has better theming
- New icons and notification animations for Email/Gmail
- Google Play Movies now has full theming
- MMS theming
- New Widgets for: fancywidgets, facebook, power control, Box, HD Widgets, Twitter, Google Play Music, Google News/Weather, Apollo, Email, Gmail, MMS, and more
- More app icons themed

V1.1 Update 10/26/2012 - MMS, Contacts, Google Search, and some other minor graphics updates

*NEW FREE BOOT ANIMATIONS! (The actual boot animations look much better than the gifs...the spinner looks wonky in the gif because they messed up image alignments. Also, I could only upload 20 images in the gif...try them out for yourself!)*
*After downloading, rename the zip file to bootanimation.zip and copy into /system/media with rw-r-r permissions. I suggest you backup your original bootanimation.zip for possible future restore. If these instructions are not familiar for you, it might be best for you to leave your phone stock.*








*Download JellyBlueX Boot Animation

JellyBlueX 480x800 Boot Animation Download

JellyBlueX 720x1280 Boot Animation Download*








* Download Smokey Andy Boot Animation

Smokey Andy 480x800 Boot Animation Download

Smokey Andy 720x1280 Boot Animation Download*

***********************************************************************

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A free "lite" version is available now as well, which is stripped down to theme system apps and limited user apps, rather than the over 600 apps that the paid version themes.

Download FREE version here: Google Play Store Download For FREE Version
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from my JellyBlueX


----------



## JonathanGpeyton (Oct 30, 2012)

I noticed the paid version is much more complete than the free version.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------

